# new OLD SCHOOL section



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like to suggest starting a new forum titled Old School Mobile Audio Discussion, just for audio topics related to earlier -2000. Moderator...can this be done? thanks in advance!


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

TY mods!! 
Old School Car Audio Discussion - DIYMA Car Audio Forum


----------

